# Internet Reliability?



## misslanak (Mar 22, 2016)

I was considering a 6 month move to Puertos Aventuras or Akumal, but am hearing that the internet is terrible (unreliable and very slow). As a remote software engineer, this could be a deal breaker. Does anyone have any advice or information on this? I'd need to be online for 8 hours a day, and ideally am not wanting to need to go to Playa Del Carmen for a shared office space. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

misslanak said:


> I was considering a 6 month move to Puertos Aventuras or Akumal, but am hearing that the internet is terrible (unreliable and very slow). As a remote software engineer, this could be a deal breaker. Does anyone have any advice or information on this? I'd need to be online for 8 hours a day, and ideally am not wanting to need to go to Playa Del Carmen for a shared office space. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


I can't speak to the coastal are of Q Roo but where we are - I could easily work - via our Telmex DSL connection - using a US based VPN - with absolutely no issues (except perhaps in a bad storm).


----------



## misslanak (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for your quick response Chuck! Where are you located? What kind of download speeds do you get?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

misslanak said:


> Thank you for your quick response Chuck! Where are you located? What kind of download speeds do you get?


Morelos. Through the VPN 5 down and 8 up. But it varies. For quite some time I worked - as a developer - out of the house in South Florida. I could probably work better from here today than there then. Unless you are dealing with really BIG data. Then you have to get creative.

Edit : In Florida we had Comcast cable. Our first year in Mexico we had Telmex fiber. Fiber is very very nice !


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Outside the biggest cities, Telmex Infinitum is probably the only game in town, but I'm pretty happy with it. 8 down, 1.5 up. 380 pesos includes a landline. At least as reliable as back in L.A. where I was paying about triple to Comcast for a much slower connection. Compared to almost anywhere else, folks in the U.S. pay a lot more to their ISP and get far less.


----------



## misslanak (Mar 22, 2016)

Great, thank you very much! 

I am glad to hear it is not as bad as I've been told, which was that it could down for days or weeks even. I don't think I need more than 4-5 down, my colleagues in Europe only get 2 down and seem to be doing okay with that. I just cannot consistently have multiple days without access.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

It all depends on where you are. I have a house in Cuernavaca and we use IZZI (used to be Cablemas). They have service all the way up to 100mbs. I have the 50mbs service and 98% of the time its a bit over that. Its part of my total service package that includes TV, Internet and telephone. All for 1,400 pesos a month. I also hookup an Ooma telephone system which gives me a US phone line in Mexico for $3.57 USD a month.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is my speed test for Telmex










You could also use a Cell phone with a data plan, and tether it.
AT&T is now in Mexico (with acquisition of NextTel) with unlimited calls to US and in Mexico with, I think, best prices for data plans.


----------

